# eFest 18650's



## Rob Fisher (29/1/19)

Anyone stock eFest 18650's?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (29/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Anyone stock eFest 18650's?
> View attachment 157159


@vaporize does

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/1/19)

Resistance said:


> @vaporize does



Thanks @Resistance!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/1/19)

Resistance said:


> @vaporize does



Nope they don't have them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (30/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope they don't have them.


Sorry . I saw it on their site a while ago.Assumed they still had it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/1/19)

@Rob Fisher - I have a few _old_ purple Efests that I'm not using - I could gift them to you

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (30/1/19)

I was at Vapealicious on Monday and got a 20700. Din't look at the 18650's.

But they got them on the website.

https://vapaliciousza.myshopify.com/collections/batteries/products/efest?variant=4306110152745

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/1/19)

Adephi said:


> I was at Vapealicious on Monday and got a 20700. Din't look at the 18650's.
> 
> But they got them on the website.
> 
> https://vapaliciousza.myshopify.com/collections/batteries/products/efest?variant=4306110152745



Winner! Thanks @Adephi! Order placed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (17/2/19)

Which ones are you buying @Rob Fisher and/or what would you suggest for a SX Mini q mini .09 ohms I vape at 100w-120w.

Reason I mentioned the mod, ohms and wattage is because for some reason my mod shorts anything above 90w with the LG batteries(Works fine in my VGod...weird). My Sony VCT3 and 5s work perfectly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> Which ones are you buying @Rob Fisher and/or what would you suggest for a SX Mini q mini .09 ohms I vape at 100w-120w.
> 
> Reason I mentioned the mod, ohms and wattage is because for some reason my mod shorts anything above 90w with the LG batteries(Works fine in my VGod...weird). My Sony VCT3 and 5s work perfectly.



@CMMACKEM I vape at very low power so I could pretty much use any of the name brand batteries... you would probably be better off with Sony VTC5's. I normally buy Sony VTC6's but the wraps are really crap whereas the eFest's are the best of all the wraps and are thin and strong. The VTC6's and eFest are better for low wattage vapers.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

